# Poop Safe During Pregnancy?



## Blueberry06

Hi Guys:

I may be pregnant, and am just wondering if it is safe for me to be cleaning poopy wheels and cages?

Thanks!


----------



## CuteHedgieGirl

I'd say it would be fine.
I know a couple who owns a very big pet store and the wife cleans all the cages of all the animals there, everything from hedgehogs, to hamsters to reptiles and everything in between and anyways, she is been pregnant 3 times while working there, doing all the cleaning and stuff around the animals while she was pregnant all those times and she and the babies have been fine.

that's just what i have to say, hope it helps.


----------



## knitfreak

I would say it's risky because feces carries bacteria. If you don't have anyone else willing to do it I would wear gloves and sterilize everything with lysol antibacterial kitchen cleaner (or somehting similar) afterwards. Make sure to really wash your hands as well. Hedgehogs do have samonella in their poops, not sure what else is in there.


----------



## Blueberry06

Thanks guys! I was just wondering if their poop was like cat poo. Toxoplasmosis and all. Well, my husband can clean the wheel and scoop poos I guess. Feel kinda bad that he has to do it all the time tho!


----------



## Bengall77

Toxoplasma Gondii is the bacteria that causes toxoplasmosis. It can be found in any warm blooded carnivorous mammal's GI track. Technically hedgehogs could be carriers if they have ingested contaminated food or feces. Most cases come from cats, however, as they have easier access to potentially contaminated meat since many owners allow them to roam outside. You would probably be ok from cleaning poopy wheels, but with symptoms like encephalitis and other neurological diseases it's probably best not to risk it.

Congratulations on your pregnancy, by the way!


----------



## Immortalia

I wouldn't think that cleaning poop would be unsafe. If getting into the salmonella...It would be like handling meat. As long as you clean up well afterward, wash hands thoroughly, I don't really see a huge deal. I mean...You can't stop handling meat just because it can also harbor bacteria....Well...It'd be great excuse to have your husband cook ^_^

Oh ya, here are some previous threads about pregnancy and hedgehogs. 
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...t=502&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=salmonella
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...t=408&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=salmonella


----------



## Nancy

I've never heard of any risk from hedgehogs during pregnancy but I also know of many people who have had concerns so their spouse/partner did the cleaning. When you consider that pregnancy is a short nine months and damage done to fetus is forever, I know I personally would be one to err on the side of caution and have hubby do the cleaning. When I was pregnant, hubby was on litter box (cat) duty.


----------



## Blueberry06

Thanks for all the great input! I do have a turtle too...and a salamander, so I guess I will just be extra careful with all the pets. Good point about the salmonella and raw meat tho!

Ahhh, but I am not confirmed pregnant yet, but thanks for the early congrats


----------

